# webdav und java



## Roller (11. Dez 2005)

Hat jemand zufällig einen guten Tip zu links oder Büchern die einen remote-Zugriff auf WebDav-Ressourcen mit Java beschreiben (Code-Beispiele wären nett).


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Dez 2005)

schau auf die Homepage von Jakarta-Slide, da gibts einen vollständigen webdav Client in Java


----------



## cthuer (5. Mrz 2006)

Dieser ist leider nicht funktionsfähig / bei Auflistungen von Ressourcen werden oft Daten "verschluckt".


----------

